# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ψηφιακές ευκολίες ευρωζωνικής τηλεφωνίας

## maradona

Ξέρει κανείς αν μετά την μετατροπή της τηλεφωνίας σε ευρυζωνική (COSMOTE) εξακολουθούν και λειτουργούν οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες μέσω της απλής τηλεφωνικής συσκευής (π.χ. εκτροπές, απόκρυψη με πρόθεμα, αναμονή κλήσης, κλπ) ;

Επίσης, αν εξακολουθούν και λειτουργούν οι εντολές ορισμού MSN μέσω της απλής τηλεφωνικής συσκευής ή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται web-interface υποχρεωτικά ; Και αν γενικά παραμένει το επίπεδο παραμετροποίησης που είχε το ISDN όσο αφορά ποιό τηλέφωνο χτυπάει, αν χτυπάνε όλα μαζί, αν χτυπάει ή όχι το επόμενο όταν το πρώτο έιναι κατηλλημένο, κλπ.

Επίσης, τα ISDN FAX λειτουργούν κανονικά μέσω της ευρυζωνικής τηλεφωνίας (μέσω συνδεσμολογίας S0) ;

Τέλος, τα δύο κανάλια φωνής του ISDN παραμένουν ως έχουν (δηλαδή είναι εφικτή η πραγματοποίηση 2 κλήσεων ταυτόχρονα), είτε από τις αναλογικές θύρες, είτε από την S0 ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------

